# Need a [email protected] 4:4:4 TV



## diggiddi

I don't think any of them are capable, you'll generally find those features in the higher end models. Your best bet is a Samsung TV with one connect ability, which'll allow for firmware upgrades when the 4k standards are finalized. I think you need to be looking at Samsung's 8550, 8700, and 9000 series for the features you want, the 6900's are too low on the totem pole

As for the LG I highly doubt it, read this snippet from a review

"Conclusion
The LG 49UB850V is not only the worst 4K TV we've tested, it's also one of the worst-performing televisions we've reviewed to date in terms of image quality. Its subpar picture performance is made all the more difficult to accept by the display's retail price of £1500. Sure, it's 4K (even that's not strictly true considering the significant drop in resolution with movement), but there exist many other critical elements of picture quality including contrast ratio, shadow detail and motion handling, and the UB850 flunked the majority of them."


----------



## sk2play

Yes, those two models will do 4K @ 60hz as they are HDMI 2.0 compliant. HDMI 1.4 and below can only do 30hz.

For a PC you need a HDMI 2.0 Compliant GPU http://www.geeks3d.com/20141202/tested-geforce-gtx-970-and-4k-60hz-on-hdmi-2-0/ The above site states regarding the LG UB850

*A thing remains a bit mysterious for me: it's not clear if it is 4k @ 60Hz with 4:4:4 chroma subsampling ratio or it is rather 4:2:0 chroma? According to some sources (like this one) over the Net, LG UB850 supports 4k @ 60Hz 8-bit 4:4:4:

When it comes to native 4K content, the UB8200 supports 4K @ 60Hz, albeit only 8-bit 4:2:0, on all HDMI inputs. The UB8500, on the other hand, supports 4K @ 60Hz feeds with higher color depth (10 and 12-bit) and chroma subsampling ratio (4:2:2), as well as 8-bit 4:4:4, albeit only on the HDMI 3 input (the remaining HDMI inputs support 4K @ 60Hz, 8-bit 4:2:0).

I didn't find this information in the TV settings. I tested the GTX 970 on all HDMI ports and I didn't notice difference in image quality. Actually there is a big improvement in image quality when I set 4k @ 30Hz in NVIDIA control panel. That's why I have some doubts about what chroma subsampling ratio is used in 4k @ 60Hz because the image is very slightly degraded compared to 30Hz&#8230;
*
For A/V Receiver, you need a HDMI 2.0 Compliant input/output like this one http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-A3040BL-9-2-Channel-AVENTAGE-Receiver/dp/B00KFF4LKU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I don't believe any Cable/Satellite top boxes are HDMI 2.0 Compliant and don't know if a AV Receiver can compensate.

Some BluRay players are arriving that are HDMI 2.0 compliant.

You will need a HDMI 2.0 cable for these


----------



## John Shepard

The LG received a firmware update that fixed a lot of those issues and also greatly enhanced the image quality.

hmmmm I'll think of it some more.
I might go with a high end,high hz 1080p set instead.

4k is just not mature enough and besides even with sli 970 i can't max out anything at 60fps
I'd rather play at [email protected]


----------



## sk2play

For gaming HDTV's at 1080p, consider the Input Lag (ms) rating.
http://www.cnet.com/news/best-low-lag-hdtvs-for-serious-gamers/


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I came from a 34um95 to a 49ub8500 and couldn't be happier. With two good gpus 4K gaming is very enjoyable. Most games can be cranked up to a mixture of ultra/high settings and hitting 60fps average with 2xAA.. The only game I play on medium settings is C3, otherwise on high there are frame dips below 60 for sure.
And yes the 49ub8500 does support 4:4:4 chroma @60hz 4K on the HDMI 3 port. Just set UHD color on and turn on game mode to reduce input lag (I can't tell the difference between my old 34um95 and the 49ub8500 in terms of input lag, both to me an IPS 60hz gamer it's seems a non issue).


----------



## sk2play

Zipped,
misstated


----------



## John Shepard

I went with the 4k samsung
It had better blacks than the LG and lower input lag(around 30ms i think which is fine by me)Plus it was like 500e cheaper
It doesn't do 4:4:4 but i will only use it for gaming/movies so i don't care.

*edit*
to be fair i ordered it but i have not received it yet
I am seriously having second thoughts now.
the 4:2:0 chroma is going to be a big problem..... I might just go with a 1080p sony tv

All the others are wayyyy out of my budget(including the LG)


----------



## ep45-ds3l

The 4:2:0 chroma is fine with movies and games.. But, trying to read blurry texts on the desktop that's the issue.. I originally had a 50" Samy 4K but took it back for the LG because of the chroma..


----------



## John Shepard

I know movie are compressed but games aren't.Shouldn't there be a difference in games?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I came from a 34um95 to a 49ub8500 and couldn't be happier. With two good gpus 4K gaming is very enjoyable. Most games can be cranked up to a mixture of ultra/high settings and hitting 60fps average with 2xAA.. The only game I play on medium settings is C3, otherwise on high there are frame dips below 60 for sure.
> And yes the 49ub8500 does support 4:4:4 chroma @60hz 4K on the HDMI 3 port. Just set UHD color on and turn on game mode to reduce input lag (I can't tell the difference between my old 34um95 and the 49ub8500 in terms of input lag, both to me an IPS 60hz gamer it's seems a non issue).


So you are using HDMI 2.0 to get 60hz? Do you have a vid on youtube? if not could you put one up if possible showing frame rates etc


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Yes HDMI 2.0 will allow 60hz at 4K. Sorry no vids as of yet if I have time this weekend I will.


----------



## diggiddi

Thx


----------



## cmoney408

John,

question, besides it being some what annoying. couldnt you get around the subsampling by setting it to 30hz when you use your computer for anything other then gaming, then just change it to 60hz while watching mobies/ gaming?

i wonder because i have a Vizio P652 with a 295x2 (with current adapters i can only get 4k @ 30hz). so everything looks fine, but when new adapters come out i am trying to figure out what i will do (keep it at 30hz or set it to 60hz with subsampling)

though theres the whole other problem that my card wont push GTA V to 60FPS in 4k anyways leaving me to stick to 30hz regardless.


----------



## cmoney408

diggiddi, did you ever play games at 4k 60hz with subsampling (on your older tv)? can you tell a difference in quality from 4k @ 30hz (quality besides the FPS, like the detail).

basically my question is. for someone who doesnt want to buy a new tv, would it be better to game at 60hz with subsampling or 30hz without it?


----------



## MarkVolante

Hi guys!
I would like to buy a Samsung UE50HU6900. Does it support 60hz 4:4:4 ? or a UE48JU6400? (I would prefer the UE50HU6900 because it costs less)

In a website a user said that the TV supports this format thanks to the latest firmware, other people say it doesn't support it.

Who have the latest firmware and can help me??I have a Samsung coupon of 600 €! I would like to use it

Thank you!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmoney408*
> 
> diggiddi, did you ever play games at 4k 60hz with subsampling (on your older tv)? can you tell a difference in quality from 4k @ 30hz (quality besides the FPS, like the detail).
> 
> basically my question is. for someone who doesnt want to buy a new tv, would it be better to game at 60hz with subsampling or 30hz without it?


No sir don't have 4k tv


----------

